#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [討論] 暮光之城讀後感(怒)

## frenziedwolf

*警告!!含有大量個人觀點!!疑似抱怨文!!耐心不夠者請勿閱讀*

最近聽說暮光之城很有名 於是5本一次租回家想說沒事看一下 
哪知道不看還好 一看就整個是快瘋了~~
主要人名解釋(名子我以英文為主 中文翻譯名都亂七八糟的)
(順帶一提故事中有些角色的名子是用Meyer的兄弟姐妹的名子喔)

作者:Stephenie Morgan Meyer史蒂芬妮·摩根·梅爾--摘自維基百科
(生於哈特福，雙親為史蒂芬與坎蒂·摩根（Stephen and Candy Morgan）。
成長於亞利桑那州鳳凰城。有五個兄弟姊妹：塞斯（Seth）、艾蜜麗（Emily）、雅各（Jacob）、保羅（Paul）及海蒂（Heidi）。
她就讀於斯科茨代爾的恰帕羅高級中學，而後申請進入普若佛的楊百翰大學並在1995年獲得英國文學文學士學位。
當她在亞歷桑納州長大時，認識了丈夫克里斯強，暱稱「潘喬」，並於1994年結婚，育有三名子女：蓋比（Gabe）、塞斯（Seth）及艾里（Eli）。)

1.Jacob˙Black (雅各布˙布萊克or雅各˙布萊克)
  為Ephraim˙Black(Jacob的祖父)的孫子 也就是當初與Cullen家訂下條約的狼人alpha, 
  jacob身上流有alpha(指最高領導者,尤指獸群之中)之血 
  (在我的心中他才是主角)

*1注意!!雖然他們自稱為狼人 但實際上他們和真正狼人並不一樣
     (真正的狼人是為月光之子(The son of moon) 於月圓時力量達到巔峰
      並且可變型為半人半獸)
    而奎魯特族的狼人們的變形並非是半人半獸 而是直接變型為狼型(4隻腳的獸型態)
    所以實際上他們並非狼人而是類似於"變形人",這點在第4集時有說明

2.Isabella˙Swan(依莎貝拉˙史旺) or Bella˙Swan(貝拉˙史旺)
  好吧 她是我很討厭的女主角 一次又一次的刺傷Jacob的感情(馬的!!你個死bella你居然敢愚弄狼族的感情!!氣死我了)
  最後還是選擇Edward 而且居然還生下了孽種!!!!

3.Edward˙Cullen(愛德華˙卡倫)
  故事中的吸血鬼主角...,我不喜歡他,每次都因為bella而優柔寡斷


第1集
沒什麼(狼人*1還沒出現)
這個時候還沒有太大的感覺 恩~~吸血鬼和人類戀愛?!...
如果是狼人戀上人類的話我會比較喜歡!!(狼人萬歲!!)

第2集
大為振奮(哇!!有狼人!!!)
可是看到後面就很不高興了 為什麼Jacob那麼愛Bella 為她付出那麼多
Bella還是選擇了Edward (看到這裡實在讓我很忿忿不平)

第3集
真是越看越不高興,Bella要跟Edward結婚,Jacob接到喜帖情緒崩潰(看到這裡我的心都碎了)

第4集
Bella跟Edward結婚典禮時Jacob又回來了(先前因情緒崩潰化成狼型在外流浪),Bella又在一次刺傷
Jacob,這都不重要,Jacob居然愛上bella的女兒...(看過的人就會知道非常爛的設定,狼人之中
 他們會遇到所謂的"烙印",會無可自拔的對某人一見鍾情)(作者我恨死你了,這啥爛設定啊)

第5集
不重要,是把第一集的故事以Edward的觀點再描寫一次而已

我相信如果你是支持狼人的人的話,看完目光支持後一定會對作者恨的牙癢癢的(至少我是這樣..)
不過就大體上來說,排除這些無聊的劇情,我很喜歡裡面的狼人族

.
..
...
.....
我現在有四條腿了 我在飛翔

樹木變的模糊 像綠色的潮水一般流過

餓了就吃 渴了便飲

奔跑是我的本能 只為了奔跑而跑

*說真的要是能夠擁有這樣的體驗(成為狼),我願意放棄一切,就算要我放棄生命我也在所不惜*

----------


## 黑狼騰格爾

我跟你一樣耶! 而且還描寫狼人攻擊人?! 狼才不會這樣哩! 作者把狼醜化,搞的狼愛打架若事生非似的!

還讓女主角傷害雅各,扯的是! 雅各居然都不聽首領的命令?! 還可以頂撞山姆?! 好啦! 就算血統再高目無王法的狼可以離開群體了!

山姆用不著去原諒雅各! 山姆也很奇怪,生下了吸血鬼小孩就代表整個小鎮會毀滅嗎?! 難道沒有仔細估算一下庫倫家族是吃素的,會讓小孩跟著吃素!

非得去搗亂人家?! 契約定假的喔? 總之幕光之城看狼人特效就好! 我說真的! 這作者根本不了解狼!!!!

----------

